# Need Help With Ultrasound Report



## Kalimae (Jul 31, 2010)

I've had several US's in the last 2 years. Seems there is one, or maybe 2, nodules that are noteworthy. Thyroid "issues"/cancer runs in my family. Grandmother on my mothers side and aunt on my fathers side had cancer.

So I'm talking to the endo about this and I'm like well, wouldn't a FNA be worthwhile? I mean what would it hurt (other than me). It's not that I want this done but my history, my family's history etc. . . . I mean, do the math!

So here is the latest report from 7/25/10:

right lobe: 6.4 x 2.7 x 2.7 cm a mixed solid and cystic nodule within the midright measures 1.0 x 0.4 x 1.0 cm (previously 0.8 x 0.4 x 0.9 - on 2/08/10). Small benign cysts are seen within the mid right thyroid.

Left lobe: 6.9 x 2.9 x 2.6 cm seen within the inferior thyroid is a hyperechoic nodule with posterior enhancement measuring 0.9 x 1.0 x 0.8 (previously 0.8 x 0.8 x 0.6 cm - on 2/08/10)

The isthmus is again noted to be thickened measuring 10 mm. (maybe this is why it hurts to swallow sometimes?)

Impression - Thyromegaly with bilateral nodules that are grossly stable.

I am having a FNA done on 8/12/10 but only because I PUSHED really hard.
Any comments regarding this report would be appreciated. I understand that no one here is a doctor. We are all justs patients helping each other. Believe me, I've been a member of another help site on cushings and I understand! I just am looking for opinions, etc from patients!! We tend to know what is going on sometimes more than the docs because we are living it!!

Thanks in advance,
Amy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kalimae said:


> I've had several US's in the last 2 years. Seems there is one, or maybe 2, nodules that are noteworthy. Thyroid "issues"/cancer runs in my family. Grandmother on my mothers side and aunt on my fathers side had cancer.
> 
> So I'm talking to the endo about this and I'm like well, wouldn't a FNA be worthwhile? I mean what would it hurt (other than me). It's not that I want this done but my history, my family's history etc. . . . I mean, do the math!
> 
> ...


Hi Amy!! Absolutely FNA is definitely worthwhile. Mixed solid and cystic is cause for concern and while hyperechoic nodules are not usually cancerous (hypoechoic are more likely to be), it certainly would be wise to rule it in or rule it out. Why take a chance?

And yes; a thickened isthmus can be impinging the esophogus.

I am glad you are going in on 8/12 for this and I do hope all turns out well on your behalf. The bottom line is that you have to know one way or the other. Rule it in or rule it out.

Please let us know.


----------



## Kalimae (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Can you offer any opinion one way or the other on the fact that both nodules, right and left side, have increased in size in a short period of time. Does this matter in the grand scheme of things or is it insignificant?

I realize that these are not that big compared to others but am just curious.

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kalimae said:


> Thanks for the reply. Can you offer any opinion one way or the other on the fact that both nodules, right and left side, have increased in size in a short period of time. Does this matter in the grand scheme of things or is it insignificant?
> 
> I realize that these are not that big compared to others but am just curious.
> 
> Thanks


It does matter; some cancerous nodules/masses are prone to grow quite fast.

I am praying not but I sense that you are like me in that you want to know one way or the other so action can be taken. We all know that if caught early on, the outcome is extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemly good!

Hugs,


----------



## Kalimae (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh yes, I would rather be told than not. I've been through so much already with the cushings disease I"ve learned it' best to be in the know! Thanks for the prayers! And based on what I'm reading it is best to catch anything early so that is why I'm pushing them to go ahead and do this. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kalimae said:


> Oh yes, I would rather be told than not. I've been through so much already with the cushings disease I"ve learned it' best to be in the know! Thanks for the prayers! And based on what I'm reading it is best to catch anything early so that is why I'm pushing them to go ahead and do this. :hugs:


You are in my thoughts and prayers and I know we all would like to be kept in the loop here.

If nothing else, we are very supportive here.

Hugs back at you!


----------

